# Any other books



## AdrienneW (Oct 9, 2006)

Does any one know if there are any other stories out there that are similar to Anne Mcaffery's Dragon riders? I have read Hearts blood and that series...but thats the closest I have ever found. Thanks


----------



## AdrienneW (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh come on...noooo one has any input???


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't really read Dragon stories. I write about dragons a little, but they aren't a huge part in it.

so...maybe look in ur library or online somewhere. 

That's all I can really do to help~


----------



## dtgooden (Oct 27, 2006)

Dragon Champion, by E.E. Knight, is a good dragon book. It's not human and dragons in pairs, but from the viewpoint of a young dragon. I picked it up not too long ago and it was a lot better than I hoped for. The young dragon's family gets sacked by dwarves and the dragon is forced to flee and make it on his own. It is part of a series, the next one is out in November.

I'd suggest you check it out. Knight is a good writer and you should like the dragons here, if you liked the dragons riders books.


----------



## Elysium (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never heard of the book you mentioned before, but if it has to do with dragons and people in pairs, then you would like _The Dragon Quartet_ by Marjorie B. Kellogg.  The books are individually named: _The Book of Earth, The Book of Water, The Book of Fire,_ and _The Book of Air._  They are in that order too, if you didn't know which one to read first .


----------



## jungle women (Nov 4, 2006)

i cant bear fiction.........i hate biographies........i love humorous and nonfiction.i get bored reading abt the things that are not real....things you cant believe in.dragons or monsters or giant robots.


----------



## Stewart (Nov 5, 2006)

jungle women said:
			
		

> i cant bear fiction.........i hate biographies........i love humorous and nonfiction.i get bored reading abt the things that are not real....things you cant believe in.dragons or monsters or giant robots.


First time on a forum, eh? No problem.

I fail to see how your disinterest in fiction and biographies is in any way relevant to the original poster's request for books about dragons. :scratch:


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

my disinterest in fiction doesnt relate to DRAGONS books.but i guess i have frredom of speech and will say it a thousands time i hate fiction.being new doesnt mean i dont have a mouth and am stupid.keep your sarcasm withyourself.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Nov 5, 2006)

Actually, you _don't_ have freedom of speech, but in this case you haven't broken any rules.

I'm afraid I don't know many dragon books.  Are you looking for dragon-specific books or fantasy?


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

exuseme who are 'YOU'?


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Nov 5, 2006)

WritingForums.com Staff.


----------



## Chris Miller (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmm, like the comedian said, "You can't fix stupid."  Or maybe she's just young.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 6, 2006)

*cough**troll*, perhaps*cough*

As for the original question ("*Does any one know if there are any other stories out there that are similar to Anne Mcaffery's Dragon riders?*"), unfortunately I don't, but I'll certainly let you know if I do.


----------

